# Questions about provincial(ON) correctional officers



## AFireinside13 (29 Aug 2006)

I was just trying to find out a few things about provincial corrections officers on the internet, and was unable to answer a few key questions of mine;
1. How much do they get paid? I know that to start off you are on a contract that might not have you working 40 hrs a week. 
2. Is the interview process the same as Ontario Police Services?
3. Do you get the chance to prefer institutions you would like to work at?

Also, anyone in this field, if you could tell me a little about it, anything; how you like it, what you think about it, that would be amazing. Any links other the on.gov.ca would be great as well. Unfortunitly the actual gov website doesn't help me all too much.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Aug 2006)

The main OPSEU (union that represent CO's) page has details about the pay and benefits.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Aug 2006)

1. A CO2 makes about 27/28 an hour plus shift premiums and benefits. I THINK the starting rate is about 22/23 an hour. Full rate is after 3 years and yes, you start as a casual  with no guarantee of hours but most places have lots to go around right now.

2. No. The process is very[too] simple, pay your money.....go on your course.
   Here is the link of phone numbers of the training school, call and ask.
http://www.infogo.gov.on.ca/paceweb/owa/intergtd_en.disp_office?IN_UNIT_ID=UNT0018788&IN_GTD_SERVICE=GTD
3. Yes, you can put in your preference but I THINK that your choice is not guaranteed .


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Aug 2006)

Just looked at your profile and its not really a job I could have done at your age. LOTS AND LOTS of boredom to go with a few minutes of pure terror thrown in once every couple of weeks.

Glad I had 10 years in the military beforehand.....


----------



## AFireinside13 (31 Aug 2006)

Bruce I sent you a PM


----------



## Bubba56 (29 Sep 2006)

Well, this is my first post.

Little about me...13 years Regs and Reserves...RCD, MP(r) and RMC grad as an NCM.

Currently working as a CO2 for the Province of Ontario.
Feel free to PM me any questions. Have experince in 6 buckets here, the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------

